# Group of Clown Loaches



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just bought a group of 6 x 3" Clown Loaches and can't believe I've waited so long to finally have some. These little guys freakin rock! So active and curious after 10 mins in the tank. If you're condisering buying them, do it! I know I'm not going to regret "splurging" on them...


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

now you know why I use the username I do. At one time I had a 135 gallon tank with about 25 of them...I bought them in groups of 5 from two different stores back in the day and they became one large school. They rocked and was it ever funny to watch when they all try to fit inside of shipwreck I had submerged in the tank...it was truly like a circus clown car, everyone was pushing to get inside...truly funny to watch and they are great to have in a tank, keep them well fed and they will leave your live plants alone..otherwise you may find your plants getting chewed up...especially when the lights go out! Where did you buy them from, cause if you want more, Paul's Aquarium was having a sale on them for $5.00 each for clown loaches that were between 2-3 inches in size.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey CLL! Figures you'd be the first to reply to my post . All my plants are fake so no worries there. I plan on feeding them a combo of frozen blood worms, hikari massivore delite, hikari algae discs and the odd leftover steamed veggy from dinner. Where is "Paul's Aquarium"? Never heard of it but always love to check out a new LFS...


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

It is in Surrey. located at 108 - 7533 135th Street, Surrey, BC Canada
there is a costco at 75th and King George Boulevard, Paul's is on the road west of Costco on 135th Street. It is not a big store but they have a pretty good stock of everything and there fish stock looks pretty good...AS I said they had CL's on sale the other day for 5 bucks each they were about 2-3" in size...cute little buggers but then again arent they all!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Love them as well.. Going to be setting up my 110g tall tank with them as the main attraction.... (still pending though).... love it when they are clicking away when they are eating.... First time I heard that I was like what the heck is that...... so loud...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

CLL thanks for the address, I'll be checking it out next week.

dZilla I haven't heard mine "clicking" yet. Then again I've only fed them once so far. I can see why you're going to make them the star of you're next tank. Would love to see some pics once you have it up and running.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah they are the best i have 24 right now, its so cool seeing them school and swim in the current of my powerhead.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have lots of them as well, they have always been my FAV. fish. It's great to sit in the morning with a coffee and just watch all their antics as they swim all over the tank in circles, upside down,etc etc. etc. :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

they click when they are happy. They love zucchinni! I slice it and put it in a cup and cover with water and put it in microwave for 30secs. Put on a veggie clip and watch them go to town. They also love those little green algae discs.


----------



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

I LOVE Clown Loaches. One of these days I will buy a big enough tank to house them. What is the minimum size, like a 75 gallon?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We're going to be adding about a dozen to the 180g...I'm super excited as I've wanted them for ages!


----------



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

*Electric Blue Lobster Carrying Eggs*

Love clown loaches <3


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've read that CLs are non aggressive even towards small fry etc. The other day I was feeding WC feeders to another occupant in my CLs tank and one swam right up and sucked the little feeder in. I kinda thought it was neat if not odd behavior for a CL. Anyone else had a similiar experience?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I've read that CLs are non aggressive even towards small fry etc. The other day I was feeding WC feeders to another occupant in my CLs tank and one swam right up and sucked the little feeder in. I kinda thought it was neat if not odd behavior for a CL. Anyone else had a similiar experience?


CL are not aggressive to smaller fish that can fit in there mouth as they see them as food not as foe. Lol! Clown loaches and many loaches species are opportunistic eaters. It's not an an odd behavior, just a normal opportunistic instinct.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gonna bump this up as I have a CL question in regards to transporting them. I am moving at the end of August and am worried about losing some of my CLs and other fish. What's the best way to transport "sensitive" fish? I've done many moves before but have in the past kept much hardier species of fish. Before I would just empty out the tank shortly before moving and transport them in a large covered bucket. Any experiences and opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Gonna bump this up as I have a CL question in regards to transporting them. I am moving at the end of August and am worried about losing some of my CLs and other fish. What's the best way to transport "sensitive" fish? I've done many moves before but have in the past kept much hardier species of fish. Before I would just empty out the tank shortly before moving and transport them in a large covered bucket. Any experiences and opinions are greatly appreciated!


How big are the loaches and how many? How far are you gonna move them to the new place? I done tranporting clown loaches from 6-10" before when I moved here in Surrey came from Burnaby. I used a very thick bag. Triple bag them as they have that spine on the cheek. Place them in a styreo foam box and then ready to move.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

King-eL said:


> How big are the loaches and how many? How far are you gonna move them to the new place? I done tranporting clown loaches from 6-10" before when I moved here in Surrey came from Burnaby. I used a very thick bag. Triple bag them as they have that spine on the cheek. Place them in a styreo foam box and then ready to move.


I have nine and they are between 3 and 5 inches. Probably will be out of their tank for 3 - 5 hours in total. I like the Styrofoam box to reduce temp swings. I'm just hoping its not too hot out!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Ah ha, now I know whats uprooting my plants. Mystery solved.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I have nine and they are between 3 and 5 inches. Probably will be out of their tank for 3 - 5 hours in total. I like the Styrofoam box to reduce temp swings. I'm just hoping its not too hot out!


3-5 hours is not that bad. They should be fine.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i group of 5 4" loaches got eaten


----------

